# Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich fische seit vielen Jahren im Mittellandkanal und frage mich schon länger warum die Zander hier eher klein sind.

Bei uns gibt es reichlich Weissfisch, vor allem Rotaugen und Lauben die den Zandern als Nahrung dienen. Auch gibt es hier nicht viele weitere Raubfischarten. Barsch und Aal ist vorhanden...allerdings auch nicht in außergewöhnlich hohen Mengen, Hecht fehlt fast völlig....also kaum Nahrungskonkurrenten. Eigentlich ideal...

Der durchschnittliche Zander ist hier etwa 45-55cm groß. 65+ ist hier selten. Zwar herrscht hoher Angeldruck, aber der Kanal ist ja riesig und es wird auch besetzt.

Woran liegts?


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Wenig Futter und hoher Angeldruck.
 Ist doch völlig normal, wenn Fische dann kaum das Mindestmaß überschreiten. 
 Betrachte halt so ein Gewässer nicht nach Größe, sondern nach ha/Angler.
 2-4 Angler/ha werden locker fast alles an nachwachsenden Zander abgreifen.
 Möglicherweise reichen in so einem ungünstigen Lebensraum sogar noch weniger.
 Es gibt eben Stellen an dem Fische sich immer einfinden, Angler kennen diese Stellen.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fische seit vielen Jahren im Mittellandkanal und frage mich schon länger warum die Zander hier eher klein sind.
> 
> ...



Erst beschwerst du dich über kleinwüchsige Bachforellen und nun kleinwüchsige Zander, wohnst du in Liliput?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

So kommts mir auch manchmal vor. Was man hier wirklich in guten Größen fangen kann sind Friedfische, aber bei den Raubfischen siehts schlecht aus. Klar hatte ich auch mal einige größere dabei, aber das ist wirklich die Ausnahme.

Hier mal nen 80er, 90er oder Meter - Hecht, da mal nen 80er Zander oder 40er Bachfo wie manche aus dem AB fangen (teilweise sogar regelmäßig) kann man hier völlig knicken. Aber das geht nicht nur mir so und dann fragt man sich was schief läuft.


----------



## oberfranke (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Wie alt sind die Zander mit 55-60 cm? 

Erst wenn Alter und Größe nicht zusammen passen ist es evtl Kleinwuchs.


----------



## Schlacko (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wie alt sind die Zander mit 55-60 cm?
> 
> Erst wenn Alter und Größe nicht zusammen passen ist es evtl Kleinwuchs.



Richtig. Laut Literatur ist die durchschnittliche Größe eines zander 50-60 cm. Alles darüber sind "Ausnahme Fische ". Daher ist doch alles ok.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Es liegt auch daran das kleine fische deutlich häufiger und mehr fressen als große.  
Jedoch macht der Köder auch einiges wenn nur mit 10er gummis gespielt wird fängt man halt eher die kleinen....


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Riesig ist der Kanal nur für den Einzelnen, der zu dem noch seinen Beitrag zur "Bestandsregulierung" erheblich unterschätzt.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Du kannst recht froh sein über deine 45-55er. Bei uns liegen die meisten deutlich unter dem Schonmaß. Was ich persönlich erschreckend finde, da die Empfindlichkeit der Zander bekannt sein sollte.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, die Fänge die im AB gepostet werden sind schon beeindruckend.


----------



## mmaier1 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Hast du mal Bilder von den kleinwüchsigen Zandern aus dem MLK- es könnte sich dabei nämlich um Wolgazander handeln, die nicht größer werden.


----------



## Sneep (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Hallo,

den Besatz kannst du gleich wieder herausrechnen. Soviel, dass der einzelne Angler einen Unterschied bemerkt, könnt ihr in einem Kanal gar nicht besetzen. Zudem ersetzt der Besatz den vorhandenen Bestand. 

Das ist wie bei einem vollen Eimer, da kann ich reinschütten  soviel ich  möchte, mehr als 10 Liter passen da nicht rein, der Rest läuft über.

Sollte ein Nahrungsmangel vorliegen, verschlimmert man den durch Besatz ja noch.

Um festzustellen, ob ein Bestand überfischt ist, schaut man sich die Längen an. Wenn man in der Nähe des Mindestmaßes einen starken Abfahl der Anzahl feststellt, spricht das für eine Überfischung. Das Maß ist z.B. 40 cm , ich fange aber fast nur Fische von 37-39  cm.
Diese Regel ist aber z.B. am Rhein nicht anwendbar, da dort das inoffizielle Maß bei Null liegt.:q

Eine Verbuttung wie bei  Rotaugen oder Brassen, gibt es beim Zander nicht. Als Raubfisch macht der im Fall von Nahrungsmangel die eigene Brut nieder. Es gibt, ähnlich wie beim Hecht, eine Art Selbstkontrolle der Bestände.

Beim Zander darf man nicht vergessen, dass sich seine Heimatgewässer für ihn negativ verändert haben. Die Zandergewässer sind viel klarer und vor allem sehr viel nährstoffärmer geworden, da die Klärwerke Stickstoff und Phosphat aus dem Wasser entfernen.

Wenn die Nährstoffe weniger werden, steht für alle Arten in der Nahrungspyramide weniger Futter zur Verfügung. Auch wenn der Kanal vor Brut nur so wimmelt, vor 10-20 Jahren hsat es garantiert mehr gewimmelt, Das Nahrungsangebot für Zander hat definitiv abgenommen.

Das ist das was ich als Ursache vermute.

Möglicherweise verhindert  der Besatz auch eine Anpassung des Bestandes an die neuen Gegebenheiten.Durch die Größe der Besatzfische, unterläuft man die arteigene Selbstkontrolle des Bestandes.


sneep


----------



## paulmeyers (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Moin,

eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das sich durch das abfischen der großen Zander nur noch kleinere Zander vermehren daher werden auch keine Zander mehr groß, da sie die genetischen Vorraussetzungen nicht haben. Großer Wuchs verschwindet aus dem Genpool und es bleiben nur noch sich reproduzierende Untermaßige über.
Grüße


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fische seit vielen Jahren im Mittellandkanal und frage mich schon länger warum die Zander hier eher klein sind.
> 
> ...



Für Hannover kann ich sagen liegt es ganz klar dran, man fängt sie mit 40-50cm oder mal 53/54cm und das wars, sollten sie das Maß erreicht haben wird drauf gekloppt und fertig....im Askari in Hannover wird sich dann beschwert das man im Juni erst zwei der drei gefrierfachfächer mit Zanderfilet voll hat wo man sonst schon längst alles voll hatte und verkaufen konnte sogar#q#q#q#q#q
 So lange die Leute schneller laufen können als die Intelligenz wird sich da nix dran ändern...
 Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben und fische nur noch mit Wurm auf Barsch, da es mir das nicht mehr antun will und den Fischen auch nicht, 30oder gar 50 Untermaßige zu fangen bis mal ein Maßiger beißt.


----------



## mmaier1 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Dies könnte aber auch die Ursache sein.....

Hat den keiner mal ein Bild der kleinen Zander?? Weisen sie "barschtypische" Querstreifen auf, ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich um Wolgazander handelt - und die werden nun mal nicht größer!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das sich durch das abfischen der großen Zander nur noch kleinere Zander vermehren daher werden auch keine Zander mehr groß, da sie die genetischen Vorraussetzungen nicht haben. Großer Wuchs verschwindet aus dem Genpool und es bleiben nur noch sich reproduzierende Untermaßige über.
> Grüße



Aha, hat ein zander der von einem GROßzander gezeugt wurde dann erst die Großfischgene wenn er groß ist|bigeyesinteressant....
 Welche Gene hatte er dann vorher?


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aha, hat ein zander der von einem GROßzander gezeugt wurde dann erst die Großfischgene wenn er groß ist|bigeyesinteressant....
> Welche Gene hatte er dann vorher?



Das ist auch für mich nicht ganz schlüssig gewesen.


----------



## uhitz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Sowas höre ich auch zum ersten mal...
Nur weil jüngere Tiere (und auch Menschen) Nachwuchs bekommen heißt dies noch lange nicht dass diese nicht auch alt (und somit groß) werden können...#q


----------



## vermesser (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ich denke mal, die Erklärung von 50er Jäger passt schon ganz gut...ist hier am See sehr ähnlich, wobei da auch noch der Fischer wütet  . Alles, was auch nur halbwegs essbar ist (von maßig red ich gar nicht), kriegt vorn Kopp.

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Gewässer, die solch massiven Druck längerfristig tolerieren, dass sind dann meistens riesige, nahrungsreiche Gewässer, wo immer wieder irgendwo was überbleibt (Bodden)...

Von daher...Gier frisst Hirn und längerfristig die Erfolge...


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

schön gesagt Vermesser


----------



## paulmeyers (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Da versteht ihr wohl etwas falsch, genetisch große Zander fangen auch erst ab einem gewissen Alter an zu laichen, während genetisch kleine Zander schon im untermaßigen Bereich anfangen zu laichen. Deren Gene werden also leichter bewahrt im Genpool. 

@uhitz aber Du verstehst schon das Kinder von großen Menschen  tendieren dazu selbst groß zu werden?


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



vermesser schrieb:


> Von daher...Gier frisst Hirn und längerfristig die Erfolge...



#6
Jo gut gesagt...



auch.... das stimmt ...

Alkohol macht Birne hohl…. und Birne hohl macht Platz für Alkohol….


----------



## uhitz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

klar das versteht man, dass allerdings nicht jedes große Kind aus einem "großen" Elternhaus kommt, und nicht jedes kleine von kleinen Eltern solltest du auch verstehen 
Wie gesagt, hier spricht das wort tendieren eine große Rolle.
Naja, zurück zu den Zandern:
Nur weil ein Zander abgefischt wird bevor er "groß" wird heißt es nicht dass er kleinwüchsigen Nachwuchs bekommt...

Nachtrag: Wenn du in deinem Post meintest der Stamm der großwüchsigen wurde abgefischt verstehe ich nun was du meinst, hat sich für mich aber eher so angehört als meintest du dass sie abgefischt werden bevor sie ausgewachsen sind. (da bin ich denke ich nicht der einzige)


----------



## paulmeyers (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



uhitz schrieb:


> Sowas höre ich auch zum ersten mal...
> Nur weil jüngere Tiere (und auch Menschen) Nachwuchs bekommen heißt dies noch lange nicht dass diese nicht auch alt (und somit groß) werden können...#q


 
Den Post müsste man sich am besten einrahmen |supergri#q#c


----------



## paulmeyers (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



uhitz schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Zander abgefischt wird bevor er "groß" wird heißt es nicht dass er kleinwüchsigen Nachwuchs bekommt...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Eben, er laicht halt gar nicht mehr... da abgefischt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Da versteht ihr wohl etwas falsch, genetisch große Zander fangen auch erst ab einem gewissen Alter an zu laichen, während genetisch kleine Zander schon im untermaßigen Bereich anfangen zu laichen. Deren Gene werden also leichter bewahrt im Genpool.
> 
> @uhitz aber Du verstehst schon das Kinder von großen Menschen tendieren dazu selbst groß zu werden?



Dann solltest du deine Denkweise nochmals überdenken, Zander hat in vielen Bundesländern ein gesetzliches Mindestmaß von 40cm, dies ist die Größe wo der Fisch mindestens einmal abgelaicht hat um dann entnommen werden zu können.
 So jetzt reden wir hier von 50 oder sogar 55cm, sprich die genetisch gut veranlagten Zander laichen mehrmals....

 Hast du einen Nachweis Link, das genetisch große Zander  auch erst ab einem gewissen Alter an zu laichen anfangen, was deiner Meinung nach dann über dem der anderen liegt, sprich sie nicht mit 40cm das erste mal laichen sondern erst mit 50cm? Höre ich zum ersten mal von, denn bei guten Genen gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fisch eben 100cm wird und nicht bei 80cm schon Schluss ist, aber eben nicht das sie später dadurch laichen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Dies könnte aber auch die Ursache sein.....
> 
> Hat den keiner mal ein Bild der kleinen Zander?? Weisen sie "barschtypische" Querstreifen auf, ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich um Wolgazander handelt - und die werden nun mal nicht größer!



Nee Wolgazander haben wir hier nicht und die würde ich auch sofort erkennen


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



D1985 schrieb:


> Nee Wolgazander haben wir hier nicht und die würde ich auch sofort erkennen


Im Rhein soll's auch keine geben, wurde wohl letztens einer gefangen.


Des weiteren glaub ich nicht, dass jeder 40er schon mal gelaicht hat.
Kriegen ALLE Frauen mit z.B. 14 zum ersten mal ihre Regel ?


----------



## siloaffe (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Naja mMn liegts eher an Zeit spot Köder etc.... 

Kenne viele in meiner ecke die auch nur kleinkram fangen. 
Ich fange auch viele kleine aber auch meine 70-80 60+ zander im Jahr.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



hanzz schrieb:


> Im Rhein soll's auch keine geben, wurde wohl letztens einer gefangen.
> 
> 
> Des weiteren glaub ich nicht, dass jeder 40er schon mal gelaicht hat.
> Kriegen ALLE Frauen mit z.B. 14 zum ersten mal ihre Regel ?



Sind Zander/Fische Menschen?!#t|rolleyesbei denen geht's ums blanke Überleben und bestehen...
 Und das Mindestmaß sagt, das sie bei der Größe MINDESTENS einmal abgelaicht haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



> Und das Mindestmaß sagt, das sie bei der Größe MINDESTENS einmal abgelaicht haben...


Das Mindestmaß sagt nur, dass "kluge" Köpfe in Ministerien und bei Gesetzgebern denken/schätzen/meinen, dass in allen Gewässer unter allen Umständen in einem Bundesland dann alle mindestens einmal abgelaicht haben.......


Wobei dann komplett ausser acht gelassen wird, dass es zu einem Aufwachserfolg zusätzlich auch erst einmal genügend Laichplätze braucht und dazu noch genügend Nahrung für die Minizander beim wachsen (ist auch beim Barsch ganz wichtig), und beim Zander nachfolgend, sobald er räubern anfängt, eben auch Futterfisch in einer immer der Nachwuchsgröße angepassten Größe..

Hat schon seinen Grund warum Zander so teuer sind beim Mäster/Züchter und man lieber Zander aus Fängen aus Osteuropa verkauft...

Dass darüber hinaus durch scharfe Befischung bei Hechten, Zandern aber auch z. B. bei Dorschen etc. tatsächlich nachgewiesen wurde, dass genetisch die kleinwüchsigeren Fische bevorzugt werden, dazu gibts genügend Literatur und ist mit eines der Argumente für das Küchenfenster vom Arlinghaus (bei entsprechendem Befischungsdruck, wie gesagt).

Von dem allem aber abgesehen, sind Fänge und Beobachtungen einzelner Angler nicht unbedingt immer als, nennen wirs mal "repräsentativ", anzusehen...

Darüber kann nur flächendeckende, EHRLICHE Erhebung der Fische/Angelstunde (also immer Angelzeit mit angeben, auch bei Nichtfängen in der "Fang"liste) und dann der entsprechende Vergleich der gefangenen Fischgröße einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Annäherungswert liefern..


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Die aufkommende Grundel wird im MLK auch nur dazu führen, dass mehr 50er in der Fangkarte auftauchen!
Darüberhinaus wird kein Zander abwachsen!


----------



## siloaffe (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die aufkommende Grundel wird im MLK auch nur dazu führen, dass mehr 50er in der Fangkarte auftauchen!
> Darüberhinaus wird kein Zander abwachsen!



Warum das?

Es werden durch die grundel sicher mehr kleine zander gefangen aber eher weil die Räuber ein Überangebot an nahrung haben und es dadurch einfach viel mehr jungfische gibt!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Warum das?
> 
> Es werden durch die grundel sicher mehr kleine zander gefangen aber eher weil die Räuber ein Überangebot an nahrung haben und es dadurch einfach viel mehr jungfische gibt!



Weil die kleinen dadurch super abwachsen und Nahrung haben, da aber eh (spreche für Hannover) alles was maßig ist geknüppelt wird, führt das bessere und mehr abwachsen zum Mindestmaß eben dazu, dass mehr entnommen wird, der Bestand aber über dem Mindestmaß nicht steigt...


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass da Zander in dieser an Angelgewässern nicht so üppig bescherten Gegend vorkommen, ist doch schon Grund und Garant genug, dass hier nichts zu ansehnlichen Größen abwächst. Wenn schon "Dottersacklarven" plattgehauen werden, braucht man nicht mehr nach kapitalen Fischen fragen. 

Besätze reissen das nicht raus. Wohl eher eine Drückjagd auf eine bestimmte Klientel von Anglern!


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Weil die kleinen dadurch super abwachsen und Nahrung haben, da aber eh (spreche für Hannover) alles was maßig ist geknüppelt wird, führt das bessere und mehr abwachsen zum Mindestmaß eben dazu, dass mehr entnommen wird, der Bestand aber über dem Mindestmaß nicht steigt...



So sehe ich das für den Großraum Braunschweig auch! 

Ballungsräume sind schon was tolles.....wenn man eher auf shopping steht!


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ich stimme 50er-Jäger, Vermesser und Andal zu 100% zu!
Seit einigen Jahren gehört der Hannöversche MLK zu meinen Stammgewässern. Die Eintönigkeit von Kanälen ist nun mal allen bekannt und jeder Angler der einem IQ-Punkt mehr als ein Knäckebrot, weiß nun mal das markante Stellen, wie z.B. Brücken oder Übergänge von Spundwänden auf Steinpackungen, als heiße Stellen für Zander gelten.
So oft wie ich am Kanal bin, sehe ich jede Menge Angler an den Spots die dort ihr Köder baden und alles was möglicher weise maßig ist abknüppeln.
Dazu kommen noch einige "Mitbürger", wo auch immer sie herstammen, die meinen ohne gültige Erlaubnis ihre Ruten auswerfen und dann im Rausch von Vodka, Wodka oder andern Alkoholika alles in die Tüte stecken, was am Drilling hängen bleibt, dann ist es doch kein Wunder das es kaum Fische gibt, die kaum größer sind als das Mindestmaß.
Nun aber zu den erfreulichen Dingen. Es gibt im MLK definitiv noch Zander jenseits der 65 oder 70cm!
Schau dich doch mal im "Rund um Hannover" um. Ich war dort früher sehr aktiv- aber das war einmal...
Mittlerweile verrate ich (und auch andere alte RuH's) nicht mehr wo ich angeln gehe, aus dem einfachen Grund das wenn ich einen Fangpost geschrieben hatte an der Stelle plötzlich die Angler stapelten. Vorher hattest du dort nie jemanden sitzen sehen.
Nicht umsonst hab ich am Sonntag einen schönen 72er Zetti landen können, der mir nach dem Abhaken leider aus den Händen geglitten und wieder im Wasser gelandet ist.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Willst du große Fische im Kanal fangen, fische anders als die anderen! Größere Köder, andere Stellen und viel investierte Zeit am Wasser (ohne Rute, aber mit dem Rad um mögliche Stellen zu finden)!!!
Verbuttung ist im Kanal eine Unmöglichkeit, egal welche Fischart es ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ja, die gibt es. Habe davon auch einige gefangen in der Größe. Aber das sind eben Ausnahmefische. Am Kanal bei uns kenne ich so gut wie jeden Spot auf ca. 20km Länge, fange auch gute Stückzahlen...gehe da ja auch schon seit ü 10 Jahren regelmäßig angeln.

Die Erklärung mit dem Abknüppeln klingt logisch, wobei ich vorher nie gedacht hätte das es in so einem großen Gewässer derart starke Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## paulmeyers (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Mit der Erklärung von Thomas sollte es nun auch jeder verstanden haben. Es ist so als ob man sich die Fische klein züchtet, ein Entnahmefenster könnte da Abhilfe schaffen. Ich hoffe das ich das noch erlebe , schön das der Müritzfischer schon mit einem guten Beispiel bei Hechten vorangeht.
Aber es wäre ja schon ein guter Anfang wenn jeder für sich einfach darüber ein bischen nachdenkt.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Man kann sicher Fische durch Entnahme klein züchten.
 Das glaube ich fest, aber Hier halte ich es als Ursache für unwahrscheinlich.

 Wenigstens in der Theorie....wäre es möglich, wenn schneller wachsende Fische fast alle immer entnommen werden und man das über Jahrzehnte so macht.
 Nur, verändert Besatz dann schon wieder alles.

 Schließlich ist schnelles Wachstum ein enormer Vorteil für Fische, das kreuzt sich also umgekehrt auch ganz schnell wieder raus.

 Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es das größere Fische halt abgegriffen werden.
 Wie erfolgreich das auch durch Angler abläuft mag Manchen überraschen, aber das ist bei Zielfischarten halt normal.
 Die Welt ist halt endlich, so wie auch Fischbestände oft viel kleiner sind als Angler denken.

 Da denkt der Spezie halt das es die massenhaft geben müsste weil er ja gut fängt, aber in Wahrheit sind das dann schnell mal deutlich weniger als es Angler in der Region gibt.


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Die Gewässer (Kanäle), die ich befische, haben auch einen relativ hohen Angeldruck, gerade bezüglich des Zanders. Abknüppeln ist Sinn der Sache, zurücksetzen tun wahrscheinlich nur einige Gastangler. Die Durchschnittsgrößen liegen bei ca. 50-70cm. Wer größere fangen will, muss umdenken: Andere Methoden, andere Kunstköderarten.. und: weiter laufen: Angelplätze nutzen, die nicht dauerbelagert sind, dabei ordentlich Zeit, auch zur Gewässerbeobachtung, einkalkulieren. Gerade größere Zander sind nicht so Standplatztreu wie immer gerne geglaubt wird, deren Raubgebiet erstreckt sich über viele Kilometer.


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Hallo,

die Variante mit dem genetisch bedingtem Kleinwuchs ist von der Logik her nicht nachvollziehbar.
Zu solchen Veränderungen kann es doch nur dann kommen, wenn ein Bestand isoliert ist z.B. in einem See, oder die gesamte Population überfischt wird. Das ist beim Dorsch der Fall.

Die Kleinwüchsigkeit tritt aber vor allen Dingen im Kanal auf.

Die Kanalzander paaren sich aber ja nicht nur untereinander und die Bestände mischen sich. Dann muss aber das Problem der Kleinwüchsigkeit überall gleich sein, ist es aber wohl nicht.

Frage an die Angler vor Ort. Kann man erkennen, dass ab dem Schonmaß die Fänge deutlich abnehmen oder ist der Übergang mehr fliessend?

SnEEp


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Bei uns bzw bei mir ist es meist so das ich einige 35er - 40er fange, oft Fische von 45-55 und dann nehmen die Fänge bei höheren Größen stark ab. Ab 65cm kann man sagen das man einen Ausnahmefisch hat und die kann man im Jahr an einer Hand abzählen. Man merkt es also. Schonmaß ist hier 50cm.


----------



## jkc (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Hi, hat jemand schon mal an einem potentiellen Zusammenhang zur Sterblichkeitsrate zurückgesetzter Zander gedacht? Diese sollen ja besonders anfällig sein und wo ich hier von zweistelligen Stückzahlen lese, könnte ich mir vorstellen das da ein gewissenhafter "Potti" weniger Beeinträchtigung übt.


Wobei, so wie zuletzt geschildert ist, läuft es doch schleifend aus und ich vermute eher, dass es natürlich weniger größere Zander gibt, die dann noch bedeutend schwerer zu fangen sind - weil sie vermutlich nicht so groß geworden wären wenn es nicht so wäre.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Egal, wieso und warum, schuld sind eh immer die anderen. Oder doch nicht!?


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns bzw bei mir ist es meist so das ich einige 35er - 40er fange, oft Fische von 45-55 und dann nehmen die Fänge bei höheren Größen stark ab. Ab 65cm kann man sagen das man einen Ausnahmefisch hat und die kann man im Jahr an einer Hand abzählen. Man merkt es also. Schonmaß ist hier 50cm.


 
 Ein Freund verfluchte auch mal den Rhein, da fängt man zwar reichlich, aber fast nur kleine.
 Das war eine Aussage eines Profis.
 Bei uns ist der 60er normal und der 90er nicht selten, wobei es mit den Großfischen weniger wird, seit die  Zanderwelle läuft.
 Betrachtet bitte mal die Fangergebnisse wie viele Zander entnommen wurden und wie viele Angler vor Ort fischen.
 Der Druck wird fast immer enorm sein.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Bei uns im Main ist das ein wenig umgekehrt. Wir haben insgesamt wenig Zander, dafür ist ein 55er noch klein. 70er werden recht häufig gefangen.
Wir haben hohen Angeldruck und so gut wie jeder maßige kriegt eins auf die Rübe.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns im Main ist das ein wenig umgekehrt. Wir haben insgesamt wenig Zander, dafür ist ein 55er noch klein. 70er werden recht häufig gefangen.
> Wir haben hohen Angeldruck und so gut wie jeder maßige kriegt eins auf die Rübe.



Weil euer Mindestmaß bei 65cm liegt oder wie?
 Ansonsten passt da was nicht, wenn angeblich alles ab Maß abgekloppt wird können die höchstens noch bei den Stammtischreden wachsen, während sie im Froster liegen...


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ne, liegt bei 50cm.
Wüsste auch nicht, was da nicht passen sollte.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne, liegt bei 50cm.
> Wüsste auch nicht, was da nicht passen sollte.



Allgemein nicht viel Zander....
 50cm Mindestmaß....
 55er ist klein ok, gerade über Maß....
 Jeder Maßige bekommt eins aufn Deckel, wie kommen dann die 55cm zustande?
 70er werden bei allgemein wenig Zander recht häufig gefangen?!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
 Das lässt nur den Schluss zu, das ihr mit 70er Zandern die Gewässer besetzt...


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Wenn du bei uns in 8 Stunden "Jigzeit" einen Zander fängst bist du sehr gut dabei. Überdurchschnittlich viele Zander sind um die 70cm rum. Untermaßige hab ichin meiner kompletten Laufbahn dort 2 Stück gefangen, der Rest war maßig. Ist aber doch logisch, wenn es wenige Zander gibt, ist im Schnitt der Anteil der "Großen" höher


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ein Freund verfluchte auch mal den Rhein, da fängt man zwar reichlich, aber fast nur kleine.
> Das war eine Aussage eines Profis.
> Bei uns ist der 60er normal und der 90er nicht selten, wobei es mit den Großfischen weniger wird, seit die  Zanderwelle läuft.
> Betrachtet bitte mal die Fangergebnisse wie viele Zander entnommen wurden und wie viele Angler vor Ort fischen.
> Der Druck wird fast immer enorm sein.



Also letztes Jahr laut Statistik 170 Angler - 247 Zander entnommen. So ungefähr ist die Statistik jedes Jahr gleich. Es werden aber mehr sein, da ja auch einige Vereins - oder Gastangler gar nicht die Fangmeldung abgeben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Wenn du bei uns in 8 Stunden "Jigzeit" einen Zander fängst bist du sehr gut dabei. Überdurchschnittlich viele Zander sind um die 70cm rum. Untermaßige hab ichin meiner kompletten Laufbahn dort 2 Stück gefangen, der Rest war maßig. Ist aber doch logisch, wenn es wenige Zander gibt, ist im Schnitt der Anteil der "Großen" höher



Ich habe nix falsch verstanden wie denn, habe nur das gelesen was du geschrieben hast und die Tatsache zusammengefasst....
 Wenn dann von denen die man fängt die Vielzahl 70er sind, können nicht fast alle Maßigen abgeschlagen werden, denn wie gesagt alle die abgeschlagen werden, nach deinen Aussagen fast alle, dann können hinterher nicht auf einmal wieder viele 70er da sein?!#c


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, worauf du mit deinem Nichtargument hin willst. In Europa sind die Menschen im Durchschnitt größer als in Asien. In Europa leben weniger Menschen als in Asien. Nicht anders sieht es bei Fischen in unterschiedlichen Gewässern aus


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, worauf du mit deinem Nichtargument hin willst. In Europa sind die Menschen im Durchschnitt größer als in Asien. In Europa leben weniger Menschen als in Asien. Nicht anders sieht es bei Fischen in unterschiedlichen Gewässern aus



Du verstehst es nicht ne?
 Du schreibst bei euch gibt es schon wenig Zander, dann sagst du es gibt wenige und von diesen wenigen werden alle geknüppelt sobald sie maßig sind, sprich 50cm groß. Gleichzeitig erzählst du 70er werden recht häufig gefangen(nach 8 Std. Jigzeit sagen wir jetzt mal wie du es meinst ein, das wären quasi jeden Angeltag einer oder jeden zweiten Tag), wo kommen die dann her wenn es so wenig Zander gibt und diese beim erreichen des Mindestmaßes alle geknüppelt werden?!
 Einzige Schlussfolgerung, es werden bei euch fangfähige Fische, sprich Zander von 70cm besetzt.
 Im MLK gibs auch super große Zander, sehr sehr selten, ist eben mal einer der sich durchmogeln konnte, aber da spreche ich dann nicht von häufigen Fangen, sondern Ausnahmefänge.


----------



## Muyxin (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht ne?
> Du schreibst bei euch gibt es schon wenig Zander, dann sagst du es gibt wenige und von diesen wenigen werden alle geknüppelt sobald sie maßig sind, sprich 50cm groß. Gleichzeitig erzählst du 70er werden recht häufig gefangen(nach 8 Std. Jigzeit sagen wir jetzt mal wie du es meinst ein, das wären quasi jeden Angeltag einer oder jeden zweiten Tag), wo kommen die dann her wenn es so wenig Zander gibt und diese beim erreichen des Mindestmaßes alle geknüppelt werden?!
> Einzige Schlussfolgerung, es werden bei euch fangfähige Fische, sprich Zander von 70cm besetzt.
> Im MLK gibs auch super große Zander, sehr sehr selten, ist eben mal einer der sich durchmogeln konnte, aber da spreche ich dann nicht von häufigen Fangen, sondern Ausnahmefänge.





Ist ein 70er Zander nicht auch ein maßiger Zander...? Ich meine, maßig geknüppelt heißt ja nicht gleich, dass alle gefangenen Fische nur 50 cm Mindestmaß aufweisen. Oder fallen alle anderen Fische ab 51 cm Länge tot um...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Wenn bei einem Bestand deutlich mehr 50iger Zander als größere da sein müssen (es sei denn, es werden nur 70iger aufwärts besetzt) weil die ja erst auf Ü-70 wachsen müssen, müssten die kleineren ja auch am meisten gefangen werden.

Da passt dann eben die (allgemeine) Aussage nicht dazu, dass eher größere gefangen werden UND alles über dem Maß geknüppelt wird.

Denn irgendwoher müssen die 70iger ja kommen..

Oder die Jungs da haben eine Methode gefunden, konsequent an den U-70igern vorbei zu angeln, damit die wachsen können ...

Wahrscheinlicher ist für mich einfach, dass es eben eine persönliche, individuelle Beobachtung der eigene Fänge und der von Kollegen ist. Was im allgemeinen aber immer schlecht geeignet ist, um daraus eine allgemein gültige Aussage zu treffen oder gar den Bestand danach beurteilen zu können. 

Dazu bräuchte es eine Vielzahl von Daten (Fehlerausschluss/korrektur) oder zumindest (bei kleinerer Datenmenge) gesicherte und ehrliche Daten, um so einen Bestand beurteilen zu können.

Ist doch aber auch wurscht, oder?

Ich kenn das noch aus Zeiten, als im Neckar noch deutlich mehr  Zander unterwegs war - auch da gabs genügend Angler, die meinten da gäbe es keine, weil sie keine fingen..

Und andere, die komplett auf Zander umstellten...

Da kamen die zurückgehenden Fänge definitiv nicht vom knüppeln, sondern weil einfach allgemein die Fischbiomasse um über 70 % gesunken ist (Untersuchungen Regierungspräsidium) und damit die Grundlage für die Zander, der Futterfisch fehlte..

Seit wir auch Grundeln als neues "Futter" haben, wirds aber auch mit Zander und Barsch wieder besser - und im Gegensatz zu den Hungerbarschen früher haben die wieder "Wänste" - aber ob da ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht?

Es können da so viele verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, dass man solche einzelnen Aussagen zwar immer mit als anglerische Erfahrung beachten und aufnehmen sollte, das aber auch nicht unbedingt als verifizierte Datengrundlage zur Bewirtschaftung sehen.

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Und das Mindestmaß sagt, das sie bei der Größe MINDESTENS einmal abgelaicht haben...
> 
> 
> Das Mindestmaß sagt nur, dass "kluge" Köpfe in Ministerien und bei Gesetzgebern denken/schätzen/meinen, dass in allen Gewässer unter allen Umständen in einem Bundesland dann alle mindestens einmal abgelaicht haben.......
> ...


----------



## Purist (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



D1985 schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr laut Statistik 170 Angler - 247 Zander entnommen. So ungefähr ist die Statistik jedes Jahr gleich. Es werden aber mehr sein, da ja auch einige Vereins - oder Gastangler gar nicht die Fangmeldung abgeben.



Da steht die Quote in meinem Verein aber deutlich schlechter: Auf einen gefangenen und entnommenen Zander kommen drei Vereinsmitglieder. Die ungenauen Gastanglerdaten sind dort mit drin, was die Anglerzahl pro Fisch noch vergrößern aber auch verkleinern könnte. Von schlechten Zanderbeständen würde ich dort trotzdem nicht sprechen, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Sneep (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn bei einem Bestand deutlich mehr 50iger Zander als größere da sein müssen (es sei denn, es werden nur 70iger aufwärts besetzt) weil die ja erst auf Ü-70 wachsen müssen, müssten die kleineren ja auch am meisten gefangen werden.
> 
> Da passt dann eben die (allgemeine) Aussage nicht dazu, dass eher größere gefangen werden UND alles über dem Maß geknüppelt wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

da ist aber ein logischer Knoten in deiner Argumentation.  Du schreibst, dass die Biomasse um 70% geschrumpft ist. Gleichzeitig sind die Räuber gut genährt, wobei du als Grund die eingewanderten Grundeln annimmst. 

Bei der Biomasse kann ich auf das Futterangebot für meine Raubfische schließen. Der Grundelbestand sagt mir aber nur etwas über die geänderte Zusammensetzung der Fischarten aus. Die Grundeln  sind ja nicht zusätzlich gekommen, die haben andere Arten verdrängt. Ausschlaggebend für den Raubfischbestand ist die Menge an Beutefischen, nicht deren Artenzusammensetzung.

Ich bekomme ab sofort nur noch eine halbe Portion Müsli zum Frühstück, dafür gibt es jetzt mehr Geschmacksrichtungen. Nur fetter werde ich davon auch nicht.

sneep


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Sneep schrieb:


> an Beutefischen, nicht deren Artenzusammensetzung.
> 
> Ich bekomme ab sofort nur noch eine halbe Portion Müsli zum Frühstück, dafür gibt es jetzt mehr Geschmacksrichtungen. Nur fetter werde ich davon auch nicht.
> 
> sneep



Wenn das Müsli in den neuen Geschmacksrichtungen aber direkt nach Hause an den Tisch geliefert wird, und du es dir nicht mühsamerweise selbst aus dem Supermarkt holen musst, verbrennst du aber keine Energie durch das Einkaufen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ich fische an Main und Rhein.... wenn ich die letzten Jahre sehe wie klar der Rhein wurde, und wieviele Angler sich am Wochenende mit der Spinnrute die Gummis in die Hand drücken brauche ich nicht weiter zu forschen...

 Die Grundel hat mal nen kurzen Boost gegeben. Inzwischen sind die Grundelbestände im Rhein stark zurück gegangen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Sneep schrieb:


> da ist aber ein logischer Knoten in deiner Argumentation.  Du schreibst, dass die Biomasse um 70% geschrumpft ist. Gleichzeitig sind die Räuber gut genährt, wobei du als Grund die eingewanderten Grundeln annimmst.
> 
> Bei der Biomasse kann ich auf das Futterangebot für meine Raubfische schließen. Der Grundelbestand sagt mir aber nur etwas über die geänderte Zusammensetzung der Fischarten aus. Die Grundeln  sind ja nicht zusätzlich gekommen, die haben andere Arten verdrängt. Ausschlaggebend für den Raubfischbestand ist die Menge an Beutefischen, nicht deren Artenzusammensetzung.



Die Fischbiomasse schließt aber sämtliche Fische mit ein, somit auch welche, die aufgrund ihrer Größe oder ihres Verhaltens nicht ins Beuteschema des Zanders passen. Da nun aber die Grundel als neuer Konkurrent um Nahrung, Unterstände etc. hinzugekommen ist und sich in vielen Gewässern enorm vermehrt, verdrängt sie andere Arten und nimmt proportional deren Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse ein. Sprich der Anteil an der für den Zander verfügbaren Biomasse ist trotz insgesamt abnehmender Tendenz dank der Grundel gestiegen, die aufgrund ihres kaum vorhandenen Fluchtverhaltens, massenhaften Auftretens und grundnahen Lebensweise einfach die ideale Nahrungsquelle darstellt. Am NOK merken wir seit dem Erscheinen der Grundel beispielsweise eine spürbaren Rückgang der Weißfischbestände, dafür entwickelt sich der Zanderbestand positiv. An anderen Gewässern zeichnet sich wohl eine ähnliche Entwicklung ab.


----------



## wetech (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Also ich muss sagen das ich nicht viele Zander am Kanal fange aber wenn sind es 70+.Da  vor einpaar jahren mein Kumpel einen85er gefangen hat und wir uns seinen Mageninhalt angeschaut haben,habe ich mein angeln auf Zander komplett umgestellt.Der hatte nämlich ein rRotauge von 25 cm im Magen.Seitdem gehe ich nurnoch mit Stellfischrute und 20-25 cm Köderfische auf Jagt.Und es klappt.MAN bekommt zwar viel weniger Bisse aber wenn ist der Groß.Und Zander sind nicht blöd,was glaubt ihr den so ein 80er Zander hat in seinem leben bei diesen großen Angeldruck bestimmt schon an irgendeinen Angelhacken gehangen.Und meidet damit auch die größe dieses Köders,da er ihn mit Gefahr in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> da ist aber ein logischer Knoten in deiner Argumentation.  Du schreibst, dass die Biomasse um 70% geschrumpft ist. Gleichzeitig sind die Räuber gut genährt, wobei du als Grund die eingewanderten Grundeln annimmst.


Hast Du fasch verstanden bzw. ich missverständlich geschrieben:
Die Untersuchungen waren, bevor die Grundeln kamen..

Die Grundeln jetzt besetzen wohl Nischen, die vorher kein Weissfisch mehr annahm und stehen so als zusätzliches Futter zur Verfügung, das  auch augenscheinlich "Wirkung" zeigt...

Zudem habe ich extra ja auch geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wir auch Grundeln als neues "Futter" haben, wirds aber auch mit Zander und Barsch wieder besser - und im Gegensatz zu den Hungerbarschen früher haben die wieder "Wänste" - aber ob da ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht?
> 
> *Es können da so viele verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, dass man solche einzelnen Aussagen zwar immer mit als anglerische Erfahrung beachten und aufnehmen sollte, das aber auch nicht unbedingt als verifizierte Datengrundlage zur Bewirtschaftung sehen*.


----------



## spezi.aale (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Der gedanke mit dem wolgazander war nicht so abwegig... 

wenn er sich schon im MLK verbreitet hat, wird es im fließgewässer so sein das er denn zander verdrängt ... bzw. wie beschrieben, einfach wolgazander und zander untereinander sich paaren und dann bleiben sie zwangläufig alle kleiner.

Und woher willst du wissen ob du nicht schon wolgazander gefangen hast ... !?  "Äußerlich sieht er vielleicht aus wie ein zander, aber die DNA und Gene sind schon längst verändert."

Mal nachdenken! #q


----------



## Krabat_11 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Andal schrieb:


> Egal, wieso und warum, schuld sind eh immer die anderen. Oder doch nicht!?



Doch, doch - wer denn sonst


----------



## Ghostrider (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Der gedanke mit dem wolgazander war nicht so abwegig...
> 
> wenn er sich schon im MLK verbreitet hat, wird es im fließgewässer so sein das er denn zander verdrängt ... bzw. wie beschrieben, einfach wolgazander und zander untereinander sich paaren und dann bleiben sie zwangläufig alle kleiner.
> 
> ...



Moin, 
vielleicht waren's ja auch Aliens mit Schrumpfkanonen ? #c

Mit der möglichen Verpaarung und den Auswirkungen wär dann mal 'ne Quelle gut, hab da noch nichts ordentliches gefunden...vielleicht kommt ja auch der Heterosiseffekt zum tragen und wir fangen bald nix mehr unter 'nem Meter  ?!

Die Geschichte mit dem Mlk wird ein Rätsel bleiben, solange keine vernünftigen Daten zu Besatz, Wachstumsraten und Fangzahlen über den Kanal vorliegen...

Gruss


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Ghostrider schrieb:


> Mit der möglichen Verpaarung und den Auswirkungen wär dann mal 'ne Quelle gut, hab da noch nichts ordentliches gefunden...vielleicht kommt ja auch der Heterosiseffekt zum tragen und wir fangen bald nix mehr unter 'nem Meter  ?!



http://www.researchgate.net/publica...r_lucioperca_and_Volga_pikeperch_S._volgensis

http://actazool.nhmus.hu/55/1/Azh55_1_Specziar.pdf

Das sind zwei englischsprachige Quellen, beide mit Bildern von Hybriden,
Zur Größe oder Heterosis habe ich beim Überfliegen nichts gefunden, aber ein 6 Jahre alter Hybrid war 42 cm lang.
Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Kanalzander Hybriden sind, da die Fortpflanzungsbarriere zwischen lucioperca und vologoensis recht groß ist.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Ghostrider (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://www.researchgate.net/publica...r_lucioperca_and_Volga_pikeperch_S._volgensis
> 
> http://actazool.nhmus.hu/55/1/Azh55_1_Specziar.pdf
> 
> ...



Danke #6, den ersten Link kannte ich schon in anderer Form, der hat ja hinsichtlich Wachstum und Erscheinung keine wirkliche Aussagekraft...der Zweite (überflogen) spricht von einer recht instabilen F1, hätte anderes erwartet bei der Zeitspanne die die beiden trennt...also kann man bis auf weiteres, sollten die "natürlichen Barrieren" überwunden werden, große genetische Varianz erwarten...Meterfische ohne Hundszähne, Zwerge mit usw...

Gruss


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Hoffentlich hat jemand Bilder von den kleinen Zandern.
Für mich ist die Überfischungstheorie am wahrscheinlichsten.
Aber vor allem außerhalb des natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiets kommt es häufiger zu Hybriden, es bleibt spannend


----------



## Ghostrider (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat jemand Bilder von den kleinen Zandern.
> Für mich ist die Überfischungstheorie am wahrscheinlichsten.
> Aber vor allem außerhalb des natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiets kommt es häufiger zu Hybriden, es bleibt spannend



Spannend bleibt es |supergri...Bilder hab ich keine zur Hand, aber schon representative Mengen an Zandern im Mlk gefangen, alle zweifelsfrei zu unterscheiden. Sowohl S. lucioperca, als auch S. volgensis, letzterer ist zumindest um Bs jedoch noch recht selten vertreten.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Ich fische in BW am Rhein und möchte euch meine Sichtweise erläutern.

Was den Zanderbestand angeht kann ich mich keines Wegs beklagen. Mag sein, dass dieser zu füherer Zeit besser war, wenn man den Aussagen älterer Angler Glaube schenken möchte, jedoch kann ich hierzu nicht sagen.

Da es bei uns am Gewässer Angler gibt die alles ausplaudern bekommt man einen ganz guten Überblick wer, was und wieviel fängt.
Einige fangen viel einige wenig bzw nichts.

Was ich hier beobachten kann, mache fischen, das man nur den Kopf schütteln kann und dann wundern sie sich wenn sie nichts fangen. Wenn man die Stellen un Uhrzeit bei und kennt, braucht man eine Stelle 30 min befischen, wenn die Fische da sind fängt man in dieser Zeit auch !

Also was ich damit sagen möchte,die Fangbillanz liegt nicht unmittelbar an einem schlechten Bestand.
Kann damit zusammenhängen Muss aber nicht!
Nicht falsch verstehen.

Von der Größe her sind mein Fänge zu ca 5 % Untermaßig <45cm
80 % zw 45 und 55cm
die Restlichen 15 liegen drüber aber eher im Bereich bis 75cm
alles darüber wird es schon selten 


MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Sneep (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Die Fischbiomasse schließt aber sämtliche Fische mit ein, somit auch welche, die aufgrund ihrer Größe oder ihres Verhaltens nicht ins Beuteschema des Zanders passen. Da nun aber die Grundel als neuer Konkurrent um Nahrung, Unterstände etc. hinzugekommen ist und sich in vielen Gewässern enorm vermehrt, verdrängt sie andere Arten und nimmt proportional deren Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse ein. Sprich der Anteil an der für den Zander verfügbaren Biomasse ist trotz insgesamt abnehmender Tendenz dank der Grundel gestiegen, die aufgrund ihres kaum vorhandenen Fluchtverhaltens, massenhaften Auftretens und grundnahen Lebensweise einfach die ideale Nahrungsquelle darstellt. Am NOK merken wir seit dem Erscheinen der Grundel beispielsweise eine spürbaren Rückgang der Weißfischbestände, dafür entwickelt sich der Zanderbestand positiv. An anderen Gewässern zeichnet sich wohl eine ähnliche Entwicklung ab.



Hallo,

ich würde dir Recht geben, wenn ich mich in meinem Beitrag auf den Zander bezogen hätte. Das steht aber das Wort Raubfische. Der Raubfischbestand hängt aber an der Biomaße der Beute. Dass es durch geänderte Artenzusammensetzung auch zu Verschiebungen bei den Raubfischen kommt ist unbestritten. 

Der Hecht als tagaktiver Augenjäger hat von den Grundeln herzlich wenig und der Rapfen hätte auch lieber die grossen Alvenschwärme früherer Zeiten zurück.
Barsche, aber auch Zander, profitieren am meisten davon.

Ob der Zander aber mit den Grundeln besser fährt, als mit einer sehr viel grösseren Menge an Rotaugen und Ukelei wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Es sind beim Zander 2 Entwicklungen zu beobachten. 

Ein langfristiger Niedergang aufgrund geringerer Einleitung von Nährstoffen und einer damit einhergehenden grosseren Sichtigkeit des Wassers und einem Rückgang der Beute. Das mag der Zander gar nicht. 

Dieser Rückgang wird im Moment durch die Grundeln überdeckt, da konkurierende Raubfische wie der Hecht vom Rückgang der Biomasse sehr vier stärker betroffen sind und das nicht durch Grundeln ausgleichen können.

sneep


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Moin zusammen,
vorweg:
Meine Erfahrung am MLK bei BS deckt sich mit genannten Erfahrungen.
- Verhältnismäßig viele untermaßige Fische (40-45cm)
- Deutlich schlankerer Körberbau verglichen mit einem bulligen Stillwasserfisch

Meine Erklärungen:

schmalerer Körperbau
- permanente Unruhe und Strömung durch Schiffsverkehr
- fehlende Winterruhe durch Schiffsverkehr
- ggf. geringeres Nahrungsangebot aufgrund eingeschränkter Reprodukion der Futterfische

Anteil untermaßiger Fische
- oben genannte Kriterien (gelten auch für die Länge)
- Fehler meinerseits beim Angeln (ggf. Platzwahl, Köderwahl, Köderführung.........)
- Lernfähigkeit betr. Kunstköder
- Verangelung auch untermaßiger Fische aufgrund langer Wartezeit Biss=>Anhieb beim Köderfischangeln (Sehr oft mit dem Hinweis auf den Einzelhaken erlebt)

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## FaengtNix (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kleinwuchs bei Kanalzandern*

Habe einige Zahlen ausgewertet...
Die durchschnittliche Groesse der entnommenen Kanalzander ist in den letzten 3 jahren um ca. 10% gesunken. Zeitpunkt korreliert mit dem Debuet des Wolgazanders im Kanal, oder?

Es ist nicht erkennbar, dass mehr Fische entnommen werden.


----------

